# Hot air balloon Wheelchair costume



## figstimpy (Oct 15, 2008)

Working on my sons wheelchair costume again this year. Still lots to do, but this is where it is at so far.
We used 1/4" plywood underlay cut into 4" strips to weave the basket, and 1/2 pex pipe, held together with white hockey tape(we are in Canada) to form the balloon. 
A battery operated flaming cauldron for the flame.
Still need to add lights to the balloon and basket and a bit more decorating but it's coming together.































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## figstimpy (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I love love love this. What a great parent


----------



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

What a brilliant idea! (and so well executed)


----------



## figstimpy (Oct 15, 2008)

Had to order another set of battery operated lights for the top of the balloon but pretty much done now

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## figstimpy (Oct 15, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## figstimpy (Oct 15, 2008)

A little rainy tonight but got it out for a short video. Working on sounds

Thanks fright boy for taking the time to see if there's any thing you can get together for us


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

What a cool and unique costume!


----------



## figstimpy (Oct 15, 2008)

Here's some pics of other years costumes.









UFO had lights and sounds










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## diamonddave_k (Nov 9, 2016)

Wow. This is amazing, all of them are awesome what great ideas and so inspiring!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

You do amazing costumes for your little one, my hats off to you


----------



## figstimpy (Oct 15, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## figstimpy (Oct 15, 2008)

Thought it was kind of neat that the shadows and the size of the basket hide the wheels and make it look like it's actually floating. 
It's about 3" off the ground 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## figstimpy (Oct 15, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

That's pretty sweet. The battery lights are awesome as well. You may look into some LED nodes for brighter lighting or color changing options if you want. They are what I use on my builds are I can wire them any way I want and place them where ever I need. Holidaycoro is who sells them and they can do awesome stuff for your builds. All 12 volt as well so easy to power with a chair. 

Your costumes for wheel chairs are stellar. Keep up the good work.


----------



## figstimpy (Oct 15, 2008)

Thanks, I will check them out. His chair isn't a powered chair but we could hook up a battery if we went that way 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## figstimpy (Oct 15, 2008)

Found another one from a few years back 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Sweet!! Your imagination and ability seem endless


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That is so adorable!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Wow figstimpy the costumes that you've shown are all amazing! I really like the UFO, it is adorable. This year's hot air balloon costume is just so cool. It looks like it's ready to take off, struggling to break free.


----------



## figstimpy (Oct 15, 2008)

Finished mine as well, just had to piggy back this thread. Not worth starting another
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Pretty cool


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Holy cow that is impressive! What is it made of? Also how do you put it on and move your feet? Awesome G.I. Joe!!


----------



## figstimpy (Oct 15, 2008)

It's most army surplus stuff spray painted green. 
The lead foot is screwed to the board and the back foot is free, so I walk and then place the back foot on the board to pose 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## figstimpy (Oct 15, 2008)

Green nylons for the face 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## figstimpy (Oct 15, 2008)

It was a cold night up here in Canada. After a day of snow/rain mix the weather cleared up for trick or treating. Stay about 2 or 3 degrees Celsius 
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Soooo cool


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The kids are adorable and you look fantastic. Hope you kept an eye out for anyone carrying a super sized magnifying glass (you did melt green army men with a magnifier as a kid, right?):googly:


----------



## Fright Boy (Oct 1, 2014)

figstimpy said:


> Thanks fright boy for taking the time to see if there's any thing you can get together for us


You are welcome. I am glad that I could help. His costume turned out great. It looks as if he could take off at any moment.


----------



## figstimpy (Oct 15, 2008)

Fright Boy said:


> You are welcome. I am glad that I could help. His costume turned out great. It looks as if he could take off at any moment.


Thanks again, the sound worked out great and really added to the costume

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

